# Broken off front chainguard tab



## Blueschwinns (Sep 2, 2014)

I purchased this early 1951 Black Phantom that is all original except it was missing the chainguard and rear rack. The fenders were included seperately with the front light all intact. I looked the bike over before handing over the cash and thought I saw all the good and bad. Yesterday when I unloaded it at home I noticed the front tab you bolt the chainguard to was totally missing. I was sick.

My question is, is this an easy fix for someone with welding skills? Have any of you done this or have advice on how to make a new tab and weld or braze it in place.

I now know why the chainguard was missing.   Help Please!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2014)

*tab*

It isn't difficult, I just did one last week. I had a donor girls frame that I took the tab off of and welded it to the boys frame. There will be a small amount of paint loss, but given the color and location, it shouldn't be noticed.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a doner tab. I would pay $10.00 + shipping through paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Does anyone have a doner tab. I would pay $10.00 + shipping through paypal.
> 
> Thanks



Looks like your missing the rear fender tab  too?...


----------



## oquinn (Sep 4, 2014)

*find a good brazing person*

He prob can hand make the tabs from steel stock.The rear is just a 10-32 tap hole!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

oquinn said:


> He prob can hand make the tabs from steel stock.The rear is just a 10-32 tap hole!



I'm talking about the actual tang tab mount that is on the actual fender


----------



## oquinn (Sep 6, 2014)

*im not sure but seem that was soldered on*

Find a good tinner and let us know his #


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 9, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Does anyone have a doner tab. I would pay $10.00 + shipping through paypal.
> 
> Thanks




I have a tab I think it's from a 1960 schwinn.   If I ever scrap a bike I save those things.  I can compare to my phantom to see if its the exact same.  Still need one?   $10 shipped sounds close enough if your in the US


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 9, 2014)

*Front guard tab*



Jkrate1985 said:


> I have a tab I think it's from a 1960 schwinn.   If I ever scrap a bike I save those things.  I can compare to my phantom to see if its the exact same.  Still need one?   $10 shipped sounds close enough if your in the US




Yes I still need one let me know if its the same. I am in Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 11, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Yes I still need one let me know if its the same. I am in Indianapolis, IN



I tried sending a pm but it will not show in the sent file. ... Sorry for delay in checking out the tab I've been busy with work.  I'll be at the shop tonight and check it out.  If it's correct I'll get er packaged up tonight.  Pm me your shipping address if you could


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 12, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Yes I still need one let me know if its the same. I am in Indianapolis, IN




The tabs I have are the later stamped L shaped ones that are spot welded to the bb.  Here is a pic of a phantom tab.   About 5/8 wide 7/8 Tall.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 12, 2014)

Jkrate1985 said:


> The tabs I have are the later stamped L shaped ones that are spot welded to the bb.  Here is a pic of a phantom tab.   About 5/8 wide 7/8 Tall.




Thanks for looking. I will probably make one and find a welder to attach it.

Again Thanks


----------

